# Great GSD Screensaver



## Bama4us

My wife found a great screensaver last night. It's a GSD licking the monitor screen from inside your computer. Beautiful dog, and he leaves tongue streaks across the screen! It's so funny, just had to share. 
Free Must Love Dogs - German Shepherd Screensaver – Download The Free Must Love Dogs - German Shepherd Screensaver – Download Free Screensavers, Free Wallpapers, Send Free eCards and Play and Download Free Games – ScenicReflections.com

If that link doesn't work, try the long way www.ScenicReflections.com and click animal world in the drop down menu.


----------



## acillaton

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

